
The 50 richest people on earth - timmilton
http://www.businessinsider.com/50-richest-people-on-earth-2016-1/
======
jonesb6
* The 50 publicly recognized richest people on Earth. *

Putin [1] is a great example of how little we know about who holds the real
money, and the real power. Also the blurbs about each of the fifty were a
little to cheery for what some of them probably did to gain their money
(especially those from corrupt countries).

[1]:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2015/02/20...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2015/02/20/is-
vladimir-putin-hiding-a-200-billion-fortune-and-if-so-does-it-matter/)

